# Accutane and other products do use with it ????????



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Folks

Was wondering when on accuane what other products do you use ? for flakey skin, try lips etc ?

Any really good products that are considered a must for the sides from accutane ? Or will anything do ?

Also while using accutane, do you continue to use other products to help acne ?

Such as benzoyl peroxide ?

I'm using benzoyl peroxide 10% wash daily and the aqua 5% cream, but I must say its doing fvckall good.

Do you just use a ordinary facewash ?

Whats your procededre when on accutane?

Do you just use Accutane on its own, and let it go to work itself, or do you use other products along side it ?

Thanks very much

Keane


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dont use BP with it. The tane will dry your skin out plenty enough as it is. I would personally have some vaseline. I find preventitive medicene works best. So I would put this on my lips before bed whether they needed it or not. Better to do something like this than try to deal with the problem of dry and cracked lips, get to them before they get into a state. I smothered mine in the stuff at night as its better than doing it in the day where its more visible.

I mild facewash would work well and moisturising with something gentle would help also. Cetaphil do some good gentle products.

If you get dry nostrils use the vaseline on them at night also.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

do not sure BP on your skin, its going through enough now as it is! i used vasoline on nose for the inside and lots of moisturizer bro


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

Get some Blistex Intensive Moisture for your lips mate its the best out there, they WILL start to crack and bleed , lipsyle etc just makes it worse.

Also, get some basic facial moisturiser for your face with no fragrance or other BS to irritate your skin, I used Norweigen Formula Ultimate Facial Moisturiser.

I also used Cetaphil daily face wash, its a mild facial cleanser, don't rub and rub it into your face though, just 20 seconds of light circular motions will do, the cleanser isn't to get rid of your acne, its just to keep your skin clean.

DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES USE BP GEL OR OTHER HARSH **** ON YOUR FACE!!!

just ley the 'tane do its job, it will work


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

i made the mistake of using a face wash with Salicylic Acid and my face went bloody beetroot so avoid that


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll tell you what, my skin has never been better, stopped using all products for 2 months, BP sailcylic acid, the lot skin was sooooo much better no spots barely at ALL. Recently started using the salicylic acid wash again to remove blackheads, what a surpise i now have a bit of acne on my cheeks... and also I started using the gym's FREE showergel, not sure weather it's due to this but have alot of flare ups on my chest area since.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

NickDuffy said:


> I'll tell you what, my skin has never been better, stopped using all products for 2 months, BP sailcylic acid, the lot skin was sooooo much better no spots barely at ALL. Recently started using the salicylic acid wash again to remove blackheads, what a surpise i now have a bit of acne on my cheeks... and also I started using the gym's FREE showergel, not sure weather it's due to this but have alot of flare ups on my chest area since.[/quote
> 
> you should of gone david llyod mate, better shower gel


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Good advice lads, I will take it all on board.

Thanks very much


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ash_87 said:


> do not sure BP on your skin, its going through enough now as it is! i used vasoline on nose for the inside and lots of moisturizer bro


+ Vaseline for the lips.

Didn't know the BP wash comes in 10%. Just got a few tubes of 5% myself.

Just use light facial washe and Vaseline on the rough skin, around and under the nose.


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't see the point in BP wash though guys? BP gel works by creating oxygen which kills the bacteria responsible for acne.

In a face wash, Surely it isn't on your skin long enough to oxidise and kill the p-acnes bacteria? I used to use 2.5% BP gel, stronger is not necessarily better in my experience, you get more side effects with the 10% cream (dryness, itching, redness etc) but no increase in effectivness, I certainly wouldn't go above 5% anyway, I know everyone is different, thats just IMO, if your skin can take it, I guess theres no reason to not use the harsher 10% stuff


----------

